# Bart Simpson...and the implications...



## 4chunut1 (Apr 7, 2006)

With the widespread interest in this forum on the genital status of David Beckam (44 replies, 1510 views) and Harry Potter (68 replies, 2678 views), here is a new one. According to this article, in a new Simpson movie, Bart will show full frontal nudity... Here is the link:
http://www.canada.com/saskatoonstarp...7-a9e2ad832672

Question: Will Bart be shown as intact, or circumcised..? And what are the implications, either way..? Bart is certainly not a model or example any child should aspire to, so could there be any "negative" implications, regardles of what his genital status is..?

And on another article...could this be a "hint" as to what his status is..." Link:

http://bumpshack.com/2007/04/28/bart...impsons-movie/

Quote from the article...
I was really hoping the Simpsons movie would feature Marge naked instead of Bart. If the movie makes it to theaters as currently cut (pun intended) it would be the first time a film has received a PG-13 instead of a R rating for full frontal nudity.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Well it would be sticking with continuity...

Marge:...The dog to the vet to get N-E-U-T-E-R-E-D!
Someone else: What?
Marge: Then Bart to the doctor to get C-I-R-C-U-M-C-I-S-E-D!!
Bart: Wha!?


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

so, if the dog got neutered before bart was circ'd, then bart was in, what, 3rd grade before he was circ'd? cause Santa's Little Helper didn't come along for awhile...

Which would SUCK for Bart...

But of course, most people going to see the movie wouldn't even catch this, so it's thrown in anyway


----------



## Sijae (May 5, 2006)

Bart has always been 10, that's the beauty of the Simpsons.

Laura


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp* 
Well it would be sticking with continuity...

Marge:...The dog to the vet to get N-E-U-T-E-R-E-D!
Someone else: What?
Marge: Then Bart to the doctor to get C-I-R-C-U-M-C-I-S-E-D!!
Bart: Wha!?

I never thought that the Simpsons had much in the way of continuity.

Besides, I doubt they'll draw detailed enough to tell.


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Continuity is definitely not the strongpoint of the Simpsons - I very much doubt they've even considered it. My guess is that the artist will draw it whichever way is "normal" to him.

Along the same lines, in South Park when Cartman was shown naked, he appeared to be intact (his penis was pointy at the end) but it's so hard to tell with no detail. The Simpsons is a bit more detailed, so we'll see.


----------



## hubris (Mar 8, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SammyJr* 
I doubt they'll draw detailed enough to tell.











Sortof like Mickey in Maurice Sendak's book In the Night Kitchen, who is naked on several pages. Every time my kids ask me to read that book I find myself wondering...is Mickey intact?


----------



## pfamilygal (Feb 28, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 









Sortof like Mickey in Maurice Sendak's book In the Night Kitchen, who is naked on several pages. Every time my kids ask me to read that book I find myself wondering...is Mickey intact?

I know. I think he's intact in the video of the book. It definitely looks that way. And that is a weird little book.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

I doubt it will be detailed enough to tell. Just sort of a little elliptical end with no detail.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Well... the Simpsons tends to like to push the envelope, IMO, so I would imagine there is a decent chance of him being intact.

love and peace.


----------



## sunnymw (Feb 28, 2007)

About Cartman being intact... I have always thought about writing them and telling them to do a big, scandalous CIRC episode, and I always ponder which ones would be intact and which would be circ'd, and why... =D


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp* 
Well it would be sticking with continuity...

Marge:...The dog to the vet to get N-E-U-T-E-R-E-D!
Someone else: What?
Marge: Then Bart to the doctor to get C-I-R-C-U-M-C-I-S-E-D!!
Bart: Wha!?

Do you think the juxtaposition between N-E-U-T-E-R-E-D and C-I-R-C-U-M-C-I-S-E-D, is deliberate and one of the writers is an intactavist?


----------



## SammyJr (Aug 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eepster* 
Do you think the juxtaposition between N-E-U-T-E-R-E-D and C-I-R-C-U-M-C-I-S-E-D, is deliberate and one of the writers is an intactavist?

In an earlier episode, I think it was Season 3's "Like Father, Like Clown", Bart and Lisa are attempting to reunite Krusty the Clown with his estranged father, a Rabbi. If you listen to the DVD commentary from that episode, there is mention of a real life bris, some disagreement, and then a very uncomfortable silence.

So who knows...


----------



## AwakenedMama (Apr 16, 2007)

Well, I am really looking forward to the movie, but now I will be watching with a slightly different perspective









DH thinks he will be like Ken.


----------



## gridley13 (Sep 3, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hubris* 









Sortof like Mickey in Maurice Sendak's book In the Night Kitchen, who is naked on several pages. Every time my kids ask me to read that book I find myself wondering...is Mickey intact?

Glad to know I am not the only one. There is another book I have by mercer mayer about a boy, a dog, and a frog... there is a bathtub scene at the end and I think the same thing.

I was just thinking of starting a new thread and I am going to put that idea of writing to the South Park guys in it!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

This thread reminds me of a scene from the 1993 Mercedes Ruehl movie, 'Lost In Yonkers'. Set in the past, two preteen girls discuss seeing a boy's penis. I remember them saying: "It looked like a Crayola crayon."

Immediately, I thought that means they saw an intact penis, since crayons have a pointy end to it, just like the cone-shaped taper of an intact penis. Just gave me a chance to mention this.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Revamp* 
Well it would be sticking with continuity...

Marge:...The dog to the vet to get N-E-U-T-E-R-E-D!
Someone else: What?
Marge: Then Bart to the doctor to get C-I-R-C-U-M-C-I-S-E-D!!
Bart: Wha!?

homer never did make it to get the dog neutered, so it's possible bart didn't get circ'd.


----------



## Prensa (Jul 28, 2005)

OT: something wierd I came across whilst googling this topic:

Quote:

"Sandek" is a title conferred upon an adult participant in a baby's bris; a title of highest honor. The Sandek holds the baby during the circumcision and/or a significant, specific portion of the greater ceremony.
the word's vowels are reversed from the author's name, but still, how odd...


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

youtube is your friend;






Also! in episode "They Saved Lisa's Brain"
Chief Wiggum is looking through a copy of the Springfield Constitution, mumbling the contents, which include "human rights and routine circumcision".


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Cartman (Southpark) is circumcised, as are all the boys - they did a show where Kyle's adopted brother Ike had a Bris, and Kyle tried to send him away to rescue him as he thought it meant his penis would be cut off. The boys all learned that "it" had been done to all of them, though not as religious ceremony. The mohel tells Kyle that "we're just going to snip it, to make it look bigger". Gross. Especially because Ike is supposed to be 2 years old.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasophy* 
Cartman (Southpark) is circumcised, as are all the boys - they did a show where Kyle's adopted brother Ike had a Bris, and Kyle tried to send him away to rescue him as he thought it meant his penis would be cut off. The boys all learned that "it" had been done to all of them, though not as religious ceremony. The mohel tells Kyle that "we're just going to snip it, to make it look bigger". Gross. Especially because Ike is supposed to be 2 years old.

Actually only Kyle found out he was circumcised (they mention that Ike's brother had a bris when Kyle was present)... the other boys planned bris's at the end of the show... I don't know why they would plan a bris if they had already been circumcised, but it was a weird episode all around... the other boys aren't even Jewish so why would they plan a bris even if they were intact







I love the parts making fun of the DARE program though









I've watched this one recently 'cause it's one that we have on the computer







Here's a transcript of the episode:

http://www.planearium2.de/scripts-204.htm

love and peace.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Thanks - I'm glad to be mistaken about that one. The whole circ thing on a 2 yr old was creeped out though!


----------



## eepster (Sep 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
I've watched this one recently 'cause it's one that we have on the computer







Here's a transcript of the episode:

http://www.planearium2.de/scripts-204.htm

love and peace.









I read the bris scene and it went one, two, three snip







: No crying no blood that hardly seems reallistic.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Yeah and the mohel says "we're just gonna snip it to make it look bigger"! Sounds like the South Park guys seriously have their heads up their you know whats! Too bad, usually they take a common sense view (some might disagree with me lol!).


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

And when the South Park movie came out, in the end of the TV-trailer - Bigger, Longer & Uncut -you could hear the boys saying eeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwww after the word uncut.

How sad.

The same spot was on TV here too and ofcourse no one undertood what the eeeeeeeeewwww was about.


----------



## journeymom (Apr 2, 2002)

[Ears perk up] Where is this Harry Potter genital status thread?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamasophy* 
Yeah and the mohel says "we're just gonna snip it to make it look bigger"! Sounds like the South Park guys seriously have their heads up their you know whats! Too bad, usually they take a common sense view (some might disagree with me lol!).

That episode is definitely not realistic (WRT circumcision) or intactivist in any way, shape, or form. I usually really like South Park and agree that they generally take a common-sense view (and as I mentioned, we mainly got this episode because it makes fun of DARE and the highly ineffective and propagandist way they teach children about drugs - it just happened to be the circumcision episode also), but I have a HUGE problem with their handling of the topic of circumcision







:

love and peace.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

during the skateboard scene FFN of Bart and you can't see the glans so it looks like he is intact.


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tlh* 
during the skateboard scene FFN of Bart and you can't see the glans so it looks like he is intact.


Yes! I agree







. I've been meaning to post that for the longest time. Another clue that Bart is intact is if you listen to the commentary the people working on The Simpsons Movie admitted they never thought they'd get Bart fully nude past the American censors. They were expecting him to show nude outside the US (I think they specifically said Europe).

Pretty cool







.


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
Yes! I agree







. I've been meaning to post that for the longest time. Another clue that Bart is intact is if you listen to the commentary the people working on The Simpsons Movie admitted they never thought they'd get Bart fully nude past the American censors. They were expecting him to show nude outside the US (I think they specifically said Europe).

Pretty cool







.

So Bart is an intact American (cartoon) Boy and has been for 20+ years.
What are the implications?


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

How about Bart is Intact tshirts?









nak


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AntoninBeGonin* 
How about Bart is Intact tshirts?









nak

I would wear 1 but no 1 would understand.

actually I would like a pink and blue genital integrity ribbon over black t-shirt but i have never seen any.


----------



## bugmenot (May 29, 2005)

There was another circumcision mention in the Simpsons. It was in the episode where prohibition of alcohol came to Springfield and Homer ended up secretely bowling balls full of beer into Moe's Tavern.

At the very end of the episode, Mayor Quimby is reading the town charter and there's a line in there "control circumcision." In a different episode, one of the bullies claims to be Jewish, by putting on various Jewish clothing, but I have a feeling that most Springfieldians (especially the kids) are intact.


----------



## nini02 (Jun 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
That episode is definitely not realistic (WRT circumcision) or intactivist in any way, shape, or form. I usually really like South Park and agree that they generally take a common-sense view (and as I mentioned, we mainly got this episode because it makes fun of DARE and the highly ineffective and propagandist way they teach children about drugs - it just happened to be the circumcision episode also), but I have a HUGE problem with their handling of the topic of circumcision







:

love and peace.









ITA, I love South Park but that episode really bugs me







:


----------

